# New Eheim filter won't prime(I'm sure it's user error)



## gowings23 (Jan 26, 2012)

So this is my first post, but I've been reading through a bunch of threads on how to prime an Eheim canister filter. I've tried just about everything I've read and I can't get anything to work. This is my first canister filter and I'm pretty much a newbie at this.

Here's where I'm at. I have an Eheim 2211 and it is below my tank. I've read that the top of the filter needed to be 1" below the water line. I've tried that, and I've tried it 10"+ below the water line. I've been using the method where all hoses and canister are free of water, and then by sucking on the outflow tube it pulls water in. When I do this, the water flows into the tank and out the outflow tube as long as I have the tube low. The canister never fills with water and the water just runs right out the outflow tube. As soon as I turn the filter on the water pretty much stops flowing.

Anyway, I'm pretty frustrated and know I'm not doing something right, I just don't know what it is. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

The top of the filter should really be a minimum of 4" below the rim of the aquarium but I don't think that is your problem.

You have the basic steps correct. Try raising the outflow tube up slowly until it is the height of the aquarium. This should allow the filter to fill with water properly. By holding the outflow tube low, it is probably allowing the water to rush out of the canister too fast and possibly trapping some air in the filter.

The other question I have is What is the distance from the bottom of the filter to the top of the aquarium?


----------



## gowings23 (Jan 26, 2012)

From the bottom of my filter to the top of the aquarium is 24"


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

One time I had my output hose on the intake, and the intake on the output by mistake...lot's of cans have little flappers internally to prevent backwashing...it's a shot in the dark, but you might want to verify that orientation. :icon_frow


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't see a problem with 24".

Do you have any loops or sags in the hoses between the filter and the tank?

What are you using for filter media?

Any other inline equipment on the canister filter?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

No flappers on the Eheim Classic series filters but another set of eyes is always great.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

deeda said:


> No flappers on the Eheim Classic series filters but another set of eyes is always great.


Whoops! My bad, lol. :icon_frow

Sometimes mine get locked up for other reasons (my plumbing I think)...if you have a powerhead you can always "jump start' it. Shouldn't have too, but when I do it ill just force water into the intake using the output from the powerhead.


----------



## gowings23 (Jan 26, 2012)

Definitely no loops, and I've done it without any sag in the line. It's the strangest thing. As soon as the water starts coming down the tube into the filter I stop sucking and it will continue to fill for a few seconds and then it pretty much stops.

The media I'm using is what came in the box - I believe it is the mech and the substrate pro. I've gone through and I'm positive I have it all installed properly and in the right order.

No other in line equipment, just the quick releases.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Silly question here but do you have the bottom lattice screen in with the legs facing down and the top lattice screen is installed last with the legs facing up?

Also, is this a brand new filter you bought in an unopened box?


----------



## gowings23 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is how I have the screens installed, and it is a brand new filter.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Another thing, the intake is on the bottom and the output is on the top of the filter just in case you might have mixed them up. No offense meant by my statement but I don't know if this is your first canister filter.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

With the filter unplugged, really huff on the outflow tube until the canister is full. water wont come up the outflow until the whole canister is full because the intake is in the bottom and the outflow at the top. Once the water starts coming up the outflow tube, turn the quick disconnect off on the intake and outflow. Then hook up your outflow back into the tank, then plug your filter in, and first turn the inflow on, then turn the outflow on.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Does the filter make any noise or vibration when you plug the cord into the electrical outlet?

Have you verified that there is actually an impeller in the pump head?


----------



## gowings23 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dee,

You are an Angel! That was the problem. As soon as I flipped the hoses around and primed from the right end that worked.

Thank you very very much!


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

1) check intake tube is in the tank below the water
2) check the intake line (fatter of the two) is leading into the bottom of the canister filter
3) check the outflow line (thinnest of the two) is connected to the spraybar or lily pipe
4) make sure disconnect valves are connected an valves are in an open position (valves should be parallel to the hose, if it looks like a T its closed)

if all steps above check out, do the following:

1) detach the OUTFLOW disconnect valves (leave the hose line leading to the tank alone, grab the end connected to the canister
motor top)
2) with the valve open (including the inflow set) suck on the tube like ou were gonna gravel vac. do this until you hear a gurgling in the canister
3) watch the open end of the hose (the one tou sucked on), as soon as water gushes out (and it will!) use the valve to shut the flow.
4) at this stage your canister should be filled with water; thus "primed"
5) reconnect the outflow tube and open the valves.
6) plug and watch your water flow

if this does not work, there has to be an obstruction somewhere (i.e protective plastic, bagged media thts supposed to be loose, sucking on the wrong end... remember you are suppose to siphon inthe direction of flow the filter is supposed to run in) etc.

good luck!



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

wow i was too late, glad to hear it worked out 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Excellent!!! You knew it was something simple and I hoped it was too. I know you were just so excited to get your new filter running that you just goofed one step.

By the way, Welcome to the forum and may all your other questions be so easy to answer.


----------



## gowings23 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their responses, I really am glad I found this forum! I'm sure I'll be coming back very regularly.

Dee - you are right, I was just too excited


----------

